# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  EWN#37 - Ifigenia (avlida_mew), Παραλία Αυλίδας

## middle_EAST_WEST

*O ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΣ*

Ναι είναι πραγματικότητα, ο εξοπλισμός αρχίζει να συγκεντρώνεται.

Η πρώτη φάση του σχεδιασμού του κόμβου θα είναι 1 omni για την κάλυψη της γύρω περιοχής και ένα κατευθυντικό.

Μέχρι το στήσιμο εδώ θα κρατούνται μια λίστα από ψώνια που είναι να γίνουν. Όταν αγοράζεται κάτι θα συμπληρώνεται και ο προμηθευτής και η τιμή.

Απαιτούμενος εξοπλισμός:

Κάρτες
> 1 SR5 [aerial :: ?]
> 1 SR2 για χρήση σαν 802.11b AP [aerial :: ?]
> 2 καλά pigtail [aerial :: ?]
> 1 τετραπλός adaptor [linkshop :: 64 euro]
> 1m Dish [το γνωστό μαγαζί στην καλλιθέα:: 53 euro ]
> 1 omni [WolfRathmA :: 50 euro ]
> 1 feeder για a [nvak:: 20 euro]
> 2 4μέτρα RF καλώδια
> PC [alexa :: 20 euro]
> 1 CPU socket370 [ aggelopas :: 20 euro]
> SDRAM [υπάρχουν στο ντουλάπι μου:: 0 euro]
> 1 CF 128MB [multirama :: 19 euro!!!] 
> 1 CF2IDE adaptor [aerial :: ?]
> Κουτί που να αντέχει την υγρασία [βρέθηκε :: 0 euro]
> Ιστός (στο σύνολο του) [? :: ?]

[Κόκκινο: Δυσκολία στην εύρεση, Πορτοκαλί: Pending, Πράσινο: αγοράστηκε]


Κατάσταση Κόμβου ewn-37

omni+SR2 @ channel 6 [ssid: ewn-37 & ewn-freespot]
1m πιάτο + SR5 @ 5320 [ssid: awmn-mew-socrates]


Υπηρεσίες Κόμβου
----

----------


## pantdimi

Καλη αρχή και καλή εξάπλωση Χαρη!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σήμερα αγοράστηκε 1 μέτρο πιάτο και το απογευατάκι θα έχω στα χέρια μου το PC  ::  

Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι ακόμα δεν εξέπεμψα το 1ο beacon και έχω ενδιαφερόμενους  ::   ::  

*Avlida goes Wireless*

----------


## johns

Καλη αρχή και καλή εξάπλωση 

john-s

eviawind 6980
eviawind-1 7524

----------


## johns

::

----------


## dti

Σήμερα παραλαμβάνω τις κάρτες κλπ. Χάρη...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Yahooooooooooooooooooooooo  ::

----------


## socrates

Χάρη, χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω ζεστό!

Επειδή η Αυλίδα ανήκει στον Ν. Ευβοίας θα πάρεις IP από το WiND Ευβοίας. Κάνε επομένως την καταχώριση σου στο ewn.awmn.net ώστε να σε βλέπουν και οι άλλοι της περιοχής.

Επεκτεινόμαστε!!!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Done!
Τελικά αποφάσισα να δώσω ένα καλό όνομα στον Κόμβο:

Ifigenia @ Avlida
Ιφιγένεια εν Αυλίδι
για να μην ξεχνάμε και ότι το μέρος είναι ιστορικό.

 Ifigenia (avlida_mew) (#37)

----------


## viper7gr

Η Αυλιδα Βοιωτια ανοικει ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε...
Τοσα χρονια που εχω εξωχικο αυτο ξερω τουλαχιστον

----------


## costas43gr

> Χάρη, χαίρομαι που σε βλέπω ζεστό!
> 
> Επειδή η Αυλίδα ανήκει στον Ν. Ευβοίας θα πάρεις IP από το WiND Ευβοίας. Κάνε επομένως την καταχώριση σου στο ewn.awmn.net ώστε να σε βλέπουν και οι άλλοι της περιοχής.
> 
> Επεκτεινόμαστε!!!


Κανονικα ολα οι περιοχες ανοικουν Στερεα Ελλαδα και Ευβοια και καλο θα ηταν να ενσωματωθουν ολες οι περιοχες στο http://ewn.awmn/ αλλα να αναφερετε και οτι ειναι Στερεα Ελλαδα & Ευβοια.

edit : Μην αρχισουμε να κανουμε καταχωρισεις τυπου wind για καθε νομο και πολη...

----------


## socrates

> Η Αυλιδα Βοιωτια ανοικει ρεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε
> Μη λεμε οτι θελουμε...
> Τοσα χρονια που εχω εξωχικο αυτο ξερω τουλαχιστον


Εγώ τα στοιχεία τα πήρα από την απογραφή του 2001 για Ν. Εύβοίας




> *Αποτελέσματα απογραφής 2001 στο Νομό Ευβοίας*
> 
> Δ. Αυλίδος	8300	
> Βαθέος	3674
> Καλοχωρίου - Παντειχίου	874
> *Παραλίας Αυλίδος* 2577
> Φάρου	1175


Ορίστε και το link...
http://www.eetaa.gr/cgi-bin/msql/esye/Ota01

Αντιθέτως στον Ν. Βοιωτίας δεν υπάρχει Δ.Αυλίδος!  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Κοιτα και εναν χαρτη πριν απαντησεις παλι ομως

----------


## socrates

> Κοιτα και εναν χαρτη πριν απαντησεις παλι ομως


Το χάρτη τον έχω δει αλλά τι σημαίνει αυτό;
Άλλο Νήσος Έυβοια και άλλο Νομός Ευβοίας μην μπερδεύεσαι! Και η Χαλκίδα κόβεται στα δύο αλλά ανήκει ολόκληρη στο νομό!

----------


## socrates

Και για να μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε...

http://www.ypes.gr/kapodistrias/greek/kapo/eboi.htm

----------


## liousis

::  Γεια σας παιδια....Τι κάνετε?Εγώ μίλησα με τον Χάρη χθές και έδειξα ενδιαφέρον για τον κόμβο στην Αυλίδα...Το μικρόβιο με έχει κυριεύσει και μου φαίνεται ότι θα γίνω και εγώ ταρατσομανής  ::   ::   ::  
Μου είπε ο Χάρης να πάρω ένα έτοιμο wifi in a box από την δνση http://www.priveshop.gr/product.php?...ess=1291744424 .Θέλω για αρχή να'μαι client και αργοτερα βλέπω πολύ πιθανόν να γίνομαι AP.Θα κάνω υπομονή μέχρι να έρθει ο Χάρης Αυλίδα να δούμε λίγο την ταράτσα μου και πόσο τον βλέπω από εκεί και μετά θα αγοράσω ότι χρειάζεται είτε client είτε εξοπλισμό αναβαθμήσιμο για AP.
Ότι προτάσεις έχετε παρακαλώ να μου δώσετε τα φώτα σας.....  ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλώς τον γείτονα και σχεδόν συγγενή  ::  

Από τον εξοπλισμό το 80% είναι στα χέρια μου.  ::   ::  

Σύντομα θα ανεβάσω φωτογραφίες με τον εξοπλισμό

----------


## liousis

Γεια σας παιδιά.Γεια σου γείτονα και "συμπέθερε" Χάρη  ::   ::   ::  ...
Κάθε μέρα που περνάει ψάχνω και διαβάζω όλο και περισσότερα για τα δίκτυα και μπορώ να πω ότι μου αρέσει πολύ.Μόνο που διαπιστώνω ότι κάποια δέντρα που είναι ανάμεσά μας δεν θα μας αφήσουν να κάνουμε δουλειά...θε δέιξει όμως.Χαίρομαι που προχωρόυν οι αγορές σου Χάρη.Από ότι καταλαβαίνω επίσης εσείς οι δικτυάδες, πρέπει να ξοδεύετε αρκετά χρήματα για αγορά εξοπλισμού  ::  .Καλά κάνετε όμως ,γιατί είναι το χόμπυ σας, η "αρρώστια" σας και γενικά αυτό που σας αρέσει και σας γεμίζει.  ::   ::  
Σαν να νιώθω τις παλιές καλές επόχες των πειρατικών σταθμών στα fm που περιμέναμε στο ραδιόφωνο στο χωριό να ακούσουμε τις φωνές των φίλων μας "πειρατών" (αν και ίσα ίσα που τα πρόλαβα ηλικιακά).
Χάρη να είσαι καλά  ::   ::  
Παιδιά όλοι να είστε καλά  ::   ::  
CU  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

@liousis, είναι να μην κολήσεις το μικρόβιο! Αν ρωτήσεις τον κόσμο εδώ σχεδόν όλοι θα σου πουν ότι αξίζει! (πόσο μάλλον σε περιοχές εκτός Αθήνας που είναι μόνιμα "ριγμένες").

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Χθες έγινε αίτηση για απόδωση IP, έτσι ώστε να στηθεί το μηχανάκι  ::  

Αύριο λογικά θα πάρω τον 4πλο adaptor και τελειώνουμε με τα εσωτερικά του router. 
Συνέχεια έχει το "πακετάρισμα" σε ένα ηλεκτρολογικό κουτί και βέβαια η μελέτη και η κατασκευή ιστού.

Έχωντας καλώς των πραγμάτων τέτοια ώρα σε μια εβδομάδα θα δουλεύει η omni.

Ερώτηση: με τι ESSID βγαίνουμε εμείς που ανοίκουμε στο EWN?
Προφανώς EWN-nodeid?

----------


## socrates

> Ερώτηση: με τι ESSID βγαίνουμε εμείς που ανοίκουμε στο EWN?
> Προφανώς EWN-nodeid?


Exactly  :: 

Πρέπει λογικά από χθες να έχεις απάντηση και για την απόδοση IPs!

----------


## liousis

::   ::  Προχωράμε γοργά γοργά τελικά.Μπράβο...άντε και μόλις το στήσεις Χάρη μετά σειρά μου.Ελπίζω να γίνει το "κόνε" μέταξύ μας και να μην μας εμποδίσουν αύτα τα δέντρα που σου έλεγα,γιατί θα πάρω το πριόνι και σ'ένα βράδυ θα τα κόψω όλα από την ρίζα...  ::   ::   ::  
Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι έχουμε όπτική επαφή με τον agmarina (#21) και τον 69eyes-2 (#14) από EWN-WIND Χαλκίδας.
Δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό εσείς που ξέρετε ενημερώστε με παρακαλώ.
Παραθέτω και τις φώτο από wind.

----------


## liousis

::   ::  Προχωράμε γοργά γοργά τελικά.Μπράβο...άντε και μόλις το στήσεις Χάρη μετά σειρά μου.Ελπίζω να γίνει το "κόνε" μέταξύ μας και να μην μας εμποδίσουν αύτα τα δέντρα που σου έλεγα,γιατί θα πάρω το πριόνι και σ'ένα βράδυ θα τα κόψω όλα από την ρίζα...  ::   ::   ::  
Παρατήρησα επίσης ότι έχουμε όπτική επαφή με τον agmarina (#21) και τον 69eyes-2 (#14) από EWN-WIND Χαλκίδας.
Δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό εσείς που ξέρετε ενημερώστε με παρακαλώ.
Παραθέτω και τις φώτο από wind.

----------


## socrates

> Δεν ξέρω αν σημαίνει κάτι αυτό εσείς που ξέρετε ενημερώστε με παρακαλώ.


Σημαίνει ότι η διασύνδεση της ομάδας της Χαλκίδας με τους υπόλοιπους διασυνδεμένους κόμβους είναι θέμα χρόνου (<30 ημερών). Άρχισε να μαζεύεις εξοπλισμό  :: 

@mew αν κάνεις επίσκεψη στην ταράτσα του liousis φτιάξε και μια λίστα με εξοπλισμο που μπορεί να πάρει.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ετοίμασα κάποιες πιθανές διασυνδέσεις που μπορούν να πραγματοποιηθούν.

Πρέπει να υπάρξει επικοινωνία με τους κόμβους *agmarina #21* & *69eyes-2 #14* και βέβαια κάποια δοκιμή.

----------


## 69eyes

Έχω ένα πιάτο 1μ με feeder nvak στήμενο, έτοιμο σας περιμένει  ::   ::  
Το προορίζω για το link με την Πάρνηθα αλλά μέχρι εκέινη την ώρα μπορούμε να δοκιμάσουμε τπτ  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

We have the green light
Όλος ο router είναι πλήρης!!!! Αυτή την στιγμή γίνονται μερικά μερεμέτια στο κουτί (θερμομόνωση,βάψιμο,στεγανοποίηση) και θα είναι έτοιμος για "φωτορομάνζο".

Πλέον το μόνο που με απασχολεί είναι ο ιστός που βέβαια μαζί με την άγνοια των ανθρώπων στο χωριό μπορεί να αρχίσουν να υπάρχουν να γνωστά παρατράγουδα από γείτονες.

----------


## acoul

Γειά σου Χάρη !! Ετοιμάζεις ζεστά το remote office βλέπω !!!

----------


## ice

πες οτι σηκωνεις ιστο για την 28 οκτωμβριου να ανεβασεις σημαια

----------


## liousis

Γεια σας παιδιά,γειά σου Χάρη.Έκανα ένα format στο καρούλι μου και για αυτό δεν παρακολούθησα το forum καθόλου τελευταία.Χάρη εύγε  ::   ::  
Ελπίζω να μην έχεις προβλήματα με τον κόσμο για τον ιστό...  ::   ::  ...πίστεψέ με ξέρω ότι είναι περίεργοι αλλά θα τα καταφέρεις  ::   ::  
Από την Κυριακή θα φύγω για Ανδραβίδα για 5μέρες (ξέρεις εσύ με την δουλειά μου).Ότι θελήσεις χτύπα μου στο κινητό αλλά θα βρω κανένα net caffe να παρακωλουθώ πως πάμε...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ελπίζω να προλάβω να τα πούμε από κοντά το Σαββάτο, ακόμα και αν έχεις όρεξη να δεις πως στήνεται ένας κόμβος  ::  
Αν έχεις καμιά ψηφιακή μηχανή τράβα καμιά φωτογραφία με το τι βλέπεις από την ταράτσα να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε με τα δέντρα

----------


## liousis

ok Χάρη.Περιμένω να με ειδοποιήσεις αν κατέβεις και μάλον θα μπορέσω να τα πούμε από κοντά και να δω την κατασκευή ενός κόμβου..  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ΗΟΤ ΝΕΑ! 

Η Ιφιγένεια (το ρουτεράκι δηλαδή), ντύθηκε, βάφτηκε και βγήκε στην πασαρέλα.

Ο φακός του ΑΜΔΑ ήταν παρών για να αποθανατήσει την στιγμή.
Και επειδή είναι και πολύ HOT δεν μπορούσε να έλειπε και ένα HOTSPOT από πάνω της  ::

----------


## acoul

Πυκνωτές μαργαρίτα, έπιασε άμεσα τόπο το board του alexa !!!  ::  Εύγε !!

----------


## johns

Μπράβο και καλά links στην ευρύτερη περιοχή 

Eviawind #7524 ---- Εύβοια (Γυμνό) 
Eviawind #6980 ---- Αθήνα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Πράγματι αν δεν μου έδειχνε το board o Alexa δεν θα το αποφάσιζα να ανεβάσω κόμβο στην Αυλίδα. Για έναν κόμβο με 4 interfaces είναι ότι καλύτερο και φτηνό! Ειδικά για υπηρεσίες είναι το απόλυτο must (μικρός όγκος, ελαφρωμένο από περιττά πράγματα)!

----------


## dti

State of the art! 
Καλά links Χάρη!  ::  

Το κουτάκι τί διαστάσεις έχει (μοντέλο...);

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Χθες το βράδυ ενεργοποιήθηκε η omni του Κόμβου και μάλιστα μέσα σε δυο ώρες είχα την* πρώτη επίσκεψη* στο freespot (ewn-freespot) του κόμβου!!!

Δυστηχώς δεν κατάφερα να ενεργοποιήσω το πιάτο λόγω προβλημάτων με το καλώδιο. Αν κάποιος μπορεί ας δοκιμάσει να σκανάρει σε b προς Αυλίδα.

Λογικά το επόμενο ΣΚ ή μέσα εβδομάδας να έχω απάνω και το πιάτο.

Ερώτηση: Με τα freespot τα θεωρούμε ως κλασσικά AP??

----------


## costas43gr

Γεια σου ρε Χαρη με τις ωραιαες κατασκευες σου..  ::  
Καλη λειτουργεια στον κομβο.  ::

----------


## alexa

Μπράβο Χάρη, υποδειγματική δουλειά. Ολα δείχνουν όμορφα και συμμαζεμένα.

Μπορείς να πεις ότι κάνουμε και κηπουρική! με τη μαργαρίτα που εύστοχα παρατήρησε ο Αλέξανδρος.  ::  

Στο πίσω μέρος που είναι οι ανεμιστήρες, θα φτιάξεις κάτι ή θα είναι το όλο σύστημα σε προστατευμένο χώρο απο βροχή κλπ;

----------


## johns

Κόμβος eviawind-1 #7524

2 bblinks 
2 πιάτα 1μ
Ιστός 3μ

1 bblink eviawind-1 --------dti21
2 bblink eviawind-1 --------Χρήστος
3 bblink eviawind-1 --------sv1bjr
4 bblink eviawind-1 --------??????????

Λειτουργία κόμβου περίπου 2 μήνες 
Γυμνό Ευβοίας

----------


## sv1bjr

> Κόμβος eviawind-1 #7524
> 
> 2 bblinks 
> 2 πιάτα 1μ
> Ιστός 3μ
> 
> 1 bblink eviawind-1 --------dti21
> 2 bblink eviawind-1 --------Χρήστος
> 3 bblink eviawind-1 --------??????????
> ...


Το τρίτο bblink, δέσμευσέ το για μένα.  ::  
Πολύ γρήγορα θα κάνουμε την πρώτη δοκιμή  ::

----------


## lambros_G

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από johns
> 
> Κόμβος eviawind-1 #7524
> 
> 2 bblinks 
> 2 πιάτα 1μ
> Ιστός 3μ
> 
> 1 bblink eviawind-1 --------dti21
> ...


Και αν θες το κοιταμε και για μεταξυ μας.Φοβαμαι πως με τον mew δε θα πρεπει να βλεπομαστε. Θα ξερω το σαββατο. Πιστευω ομως πως το Lambrosg-sv1bjr θα βγαινει για πλάκα  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μην ανησειχείς, έχω κλείσει λινκ με socrates  ::  
Βέβαια είναι 22 km αλλά ελπίζω στο καλύτερο. Επίσης κάτι "ψήνεται" και προς Χαλκίδα μεριά.  ::  

Δυστηχώς μάλλον αυτό το Σαββατοκύριακο δεν θα μπορέσω να στήσω το πιάτο λόγω κάποιας "απώλειας".  ::  

Βέβαια το καλό είναι ότι θα προγραμματίσω μια εβδομάδα να μείνω εκεί.

----------


## sv1bjr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sv1bjr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από johns
> 
> ...


Έτσι είναι όντως τα πράγματα. Θα πρέπει οι συνδέσεις που θα προκύψουν να είναι όσο το δυνατόν σταθερές και όχι στο όριο. Το συντομώτερο θα γίνουν όλες οι πιθανές δοκιμές.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Σε μερικές ώρες γίνεται η ενεργοποίηση του πιάτου προς τον socrates!!  ::  

Το ωραίο είναι ότι το Access Point έχει αρχίσει να αποκτάει πελάτες. Κάποια στιγμή θα ενημερώσω για τις mac address, αλλά από το σήμα/λοιπά στοιχεία βλέπω ότι είναι 2 laptop  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Έρχομαι ... έρχομαι ....  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Μην μου πεις ότι είσαι ακόμα Αθήνα!!!!  ::   ::   ::  
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω feeder για b άρα θα μπει με ότι δίνει το wind.

----------


## socrates

Άσε πήρα 2 μέρες άδεια και έκανα τον νοσοκόμο στον αδερφό μου, που ήθελε να δοκιμάσει ένα νέο trick στο surf!

Το πλάνο όμως παραμένει ως έχει και αργά το απογευματάκι θα είμαι Εύβοια!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

00:13:CE:37:EE:14
00:13:CE:6C:02:62

Αναζητούνται οι κάτοχοι των mac addreess!

----------


## socrates

Κάποια links που αφορούσαν την περιοχή της Τανάγρας μεταφέρθηκαν σε ξεχωριστή ενότητα...

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=285033#285033

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Αυτή την στιγμή στήνεται ένας server (ας το πούμε έτσι) πάνω σε ενα Asus WL-500G με full debian!

Όσοι έχετε τέτοια μηχανάκια και usb HD κατεβάστε τα από την ταράτστα και κάντε τα server!
Αν θέλετε μπορώ να σας δείξω πως. Βέβαια είναι λίγο της υπομονής λόγω της χαμηλής CPU (125 ΜHz), το οποίο βέβαια διορθώνεται με overclocking και με μια πολύ καλή ψύχτρα

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Η ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΗ ήρθε νωρίς φέτος!!!
Μετά από χρόνια off  ::  του κόμβου αφού σχεδόν ο κόμβος καβουρδίστηκε από την ΔΕΗ (α ρε ένα ups να είχα τότε) 
ξεκινάει ξανά την λειτουργία του με την προηγούμενη κατάσταση των interfaces που υπήρχαν (πιάτο 1m που κοιτάει προς Aμάρυνθο + 1 omni) αλλά αυτή την φορά με σωστό pc (ο πρώην router που είχα στην Αθήνα για 3 χρόνια, σκυλί) και Ups.

Επιπλέον υπάρχει η δυνατότητα και για 2 ακόμα interfaces κάτι που δεν υπήρχε στο προηγούμενο version.
Το μόνο πρόβλημα όπως έχω αναφέρει σε κάποιους "παλιούς" από εσάς είναι ότι η διαχείριση θα είναι 10% δικιά μου (expert mode) και 90% του γαμπρού μου (newbie mode). Προσωπικά μπορώ να στήσω ότι θέλετε αλλά από τα καθημερινά θα πρέπει να "μάθετε" στον Τάκη τα υπόλοιπα.

Ακούω προτάσεις. Pit? Socrates? Liousis?

----------


## liousis

Χάρη που είσαι βρεεεεεεεεεεεε!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Σε έβλεπα προχτές στο βίντεο του γάμου μου που ήσουν στο χορό!!!
Αυτό δεν το περίμενα βρε!  ::  

Από την μεριά μου όσο μπορώ θα βοηθήσω φιλαράκι.(Τώρα που γίναμε και ξαδερφάκια...  ::  )
Κάτι μου λέει ότι η ουζοσυνάντηση είναι κοντά...  ::  

Βάλε 1 80άρι πιατάκι ακόμη να βγάλουμε ένα bb βρε παλιόφιλε!

Περιμένω να τα πούμε και από κοντά.Άντε να ξαναγυρίζουμε στα παλιά!!!

----------


## socrates

Με γελούν τα μάτια μου; 
Χάρη ακόμα θυμάμαι την στιγμή που κάναμε το link στην ταράτσα μου στην Εύβοια... for old time sake δηλώνω παρόν.  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Ξεχνιούνται τέτοιες στιγμές? Το πιάτο που κοίταγε σε εσένα είναι ακόμα εκεί (δεν κατέβηκε ποτέ ως φόρο τιμής σε όλους σας στην Ευβοια). Ενδεχομένως να το 'εχει παρασύρει λιγο ο αέρας.
Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι Αυλίδα. Έφερα router, ups αλλά αντιμετωπίζω μερικά προβληματάκια (δεν βρίκα εγκαίρως κάρτες τις οποίες θα τις πάρω αύριο καθώς και απο βιασύνη δεν πείρα μαζί cd-rom drive για να περάσω το mtk στην cf  ::  ) τα οποία θα τα λύσω μέχρι αύριο.
ΠΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ 4ΠΛΟ στα σίγουρα!!!!

----------


## PIT

Ελα βρε γειτονα!! Που εισαι χαμενος?? 
Θυμαμαι την συζητηση που ειχαμε με τον γαμπρο σου στον γαμο του Πανου!! Λοιπον αντε να αναστηθει η Ιφιγενια ξανα!! Και με περισσοτερα λινκς  ::  

Οτι χρειαστεις απο υλικα να διαθεσω οτι μπορω. Αλλα και απο βοηθεια φυσικα! 

Τωρα ως προς τα λινκς ενα προς Χαλκιδα θα ηταν καλο. 

Ενας Βασικος κομβος πιστευω που θα Πρεπει να δωκιμασουμε ειναι ο Θανασης #207 τον οποιο θα του γυρισω ενα πιατο. Ειναι client σε μενα αλλα εδω και καιρο λογω τρεξιματος δεν εχω καταφερει να του γυρισω το πιατακι. 

Πιστευω οτι η διαδρομη Openhaimer-->Θανασης#207-->ifigenia θα ειναι καλο για την Χαλκιδα ωστε να μην εξαρταται απο μενα. Και αυτο επιτυγχανεται βγαζοντας ο Θανασης ακομα ενα λινκ με καποιον αλλον. 

Θαναση πες αλευρι..... Ο 4απλος σε γυρευει!!!  ::  

Οσο Χαρη για τα διαθεσιμα if ειναι 2 ενα του neo4 που αλλαξε σπτι και δεν με βλεπει τωρα και ενα του rosered που ειναι down εδω και κανενα χρονο.

Ακομα το wind παιζει μονο ασυρματα για οτι θελεις να δεις χρησιμοποιωντας μονο DNS τους 10.145.15.130 / 10.49.226.34 / 10.71.220.1 / 10.47.144.3.

----------


## liousis

Ένα πιατάκι παρακαλώ και για εμένα....Μην ξεχνάς τον πρώτο σου client...  ::

----------


## hedgehog

Ώρε Χάρη, welcome back  ::  

best news in a long, looong time  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κόμβος UP! για κάντε κανένα scan @ b για ewn-37

 ::   ::

----------


## liousis

Σε έπιασα και συνδέθηκα omni με omni με -89db.  ::

----------


## BillGeo

Να πω και εγω κάτι ασχετο-σχετικό?

Υπάρχει καμία ελπίδα να υποστηριχθεί ξανα και το MEW Καλλιθέας??? ΟΕΟ  ::

----------


## Openhaimer

Αν σ'ενδιαφέρει υπάρχει στημένος εξοπλισμός για το ερχόμενο Σ/Κ.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

ξεκινάω για πάνω...liousis, pit σε ετοιμότητα!!!

----------


## PIT

Λοιπον σημερα το απογευμα εγινε επιχειρηση αναρυχισης στον κομβο του Χαρη και περαστηκαν αντιριδες στο επανω μερος του ιστου γιατι πηγαινε σαν καραβι!!!

Χαρη οποτε μπορεσεις βαλε και 3 επιτονα στην βαση του ιστου και θα εισαι κομπλε!!

Να και μερικες φωτο!!

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο παίδες.Γειά σου βρε Θανάση Αναρηχητή!!!
Πάλι δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι παρόν...Έφτιαχνα κάτι κεραίες και εγώ,όχι wifi αλλά tv...  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Α ρε Θανάση, σε ζηλεύω!
Μπράβο σας !

----------


## PIT

Μιλησα και με τον Openhaimer πριν απο λιγο μου ειπε για Σαββατο για δοκιμες. 

Παντος υπαρχει και η περιπτωση Χαρη του Klarabel που ειναι λιγο πιο κατω στον Φαρο παραλια αν δεν βγει με τον Γιωργο.

----------


## socrates

Ο κόμβος αναβιώνει για τα καλά!  ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

> Ο κόμβος αναβιώνει για τα καλά!


μπας και έχεις κανένα πιατάκι FREE?  ::

----------


## klarabel

> Μιλησα και με τον Openhaimer πριν απο λιγο μου ειπε για Σαββατο για δοκιμες. 
> 
> Παντος υπαρχει και η περιπτωση Χαρη του Klarabel που ειναι λιγο πιο κατω στον Φαρο παραλια αν δεν βγει με τον Γιωργο.


Εάν μπορούσα Βασίλη θα έβγαζα και αύριο τον κόμβο εκεί. Εξοπλισμός υπάρχει. Υπάρχουν αντικειμενικές δυσκολίες όμως ακόμα. (Που θα πάνε όμως ..θα τις επιλύσουμε !!)
Ωστόσο απο Δροσιά υπάρχει ενδιαφέρων από φίλο και συνάδελφο όπως σας έχω πεί. Stamelosd πρέπει να είναι το όνομα (ειναι και το ewn κάτω ακόμα ...). Παρακολουθούμε τήν κίνηση και βλέπουμε ....σκάν σε 5G θα μπορούμε να κάνουμε από βδομάδα ίσως εάν υπάρξει ενδιαφερόμενος. Μειονέκτημα ότι είναι λίγο χαμηλά.....

----------


## liousis

Δυστυχώς από ότι είδα στο wind της Εύβοιας ο stamelosd#220 δεν έχει οπτική επαφή με κανένα.  ::  
Ο μόνος κόμβος που έχει οπτική επαφή είναι ο κόμβος του antonisk7, balibari#47.Εάν ο balibari#47 βγεί και με τον xkout-alykes#193 που είναι στα σκαριά να βγάλει ένα link με τον κορμό του δικτύου,τότε θα μπει και ο antonisk7 στο παιχνίδι,αλλά και ο stamelosd#220.Δείτε το και το συζητάμε,εφόσον θέλουν όλα τα παιδιά.
(ΥΓ:Για να δεις το http://wind.ewn βάλε dns 10.49.226.34)

----------


## klarabel

Stand by....!!

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

αυριο κατα το μεσημεράκι κατεβαίνω μαζί με τον socrates Αμάρυνθο.  ::  
Πεοσωπικά δεν ξέρω πόσσο θα μπορώ να βοηθήσω μιας και έχω τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια.  ::

----------


## θανάσης

Χάρη αν βρω το Βασίλη και μπορεί, θα έρθουμε για να σου φτιάξουμε το κέφι.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Από κέφι όπως από κρυολόγημα έχω αρκετό. Να στε καλά βρε παλικάρια.
Θανάση είδες καθόλου οπτικές επαφές? Τι λέει το λινκ, βγαίνει με Αυλίδα?

----------


## θανάσης

Δεν έχω wind, οπτικά ανέβηκα στη ταράτσα και κοίταξα και πρέπει να βγαίνει  ::  . Κυριακή η Τρίτη θα κάνω σκαν και θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## θανάσης

Η απάντηση του scan είναι θετική -69 χωρίς καμία προσπάθεια περιστροφής και ρύθμισης του πιάτου και με καλώδιο μη κατάλληλο ( με το δικό σου να βλέπει τον ewn72). 
Προχωράμε ολοταχώς.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Πάντως η επίσκεψη του mew (παρόλο το κρύωμα του) ήταν θετικότατη.... και ακόμα πιο θετική η διάθεση του να οργανώσει την περιοχή του!  ::

----------


## PIT

Ωραια-Ωραια!!!
Ειδες Θαναση που ελεγες ποτε θα γινω κομβος, και οτι δεν βρησκεται κανενας να κανω λινκ  ::   ::  

Τωρα 2 λινκακια μπαμ-μπαμ θα βγουνε και συνεχιζουμε!!!  ::

----------


## liousis

Μπράβο παιδιά πολύ ευχάριστα νέα.Δυστυχώς το "πρόγραμμά" μου δεν μου έχει επιτρέψει να είμαι και εγώ παρόν στις συναντήσεις σας.
Πάντα τέτοια παίδες.Μπράβο σε όλα τα παιδιά.

----------


## θανάσης

Χάρη το link από χτες δεν είναι και στα καλά του, σήμερα έκανα ένα έλεγχο και όλα είναι σωστά. Βρήκα όμως τη πρόβλημα υπάρχει, έχει αγκυροβολήσει ένα μεγάλο εμπορικό καράβι στο δρόμο του link. Η μεταβολές στο σήμα και τα connection-disconnection που θα βλέπεις είναι από τον αέρα που το περιστρέφει γύρω από τη άγκυρα. του. Αυτά και περαστικά μας ώσπου να φύγει.

----------


## liousis

::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Κρίμα που έχουμε μόνο αεροπόρους στην παρέα. Φαντάσου να είχαμε κανέναν από το Π.Ν. στα υποβρύχια....
Σου έχω ένα καλώδιο εδώ και πολυυυυυ καιρό ξεχασμένο στον Τάκη. Δεν πετάγεσαι να το πάρεις?

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

κάτι δεν πάει καλά στον Κόμβο....αυτά παθαίνεις οταν πας να φτιάξεις πράγματα μετά από ουζοκατάνιξη......Ελπίζω να τελειώσω νωρίς και να ανέβω σήμερα.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Βρε παλικάρια μιας και ο καιρός ειναι καλός δεν μαζευόμαστε να κεντραρουμε κανένα πιάτο? ειναι κρίμα! ο κόμβος είναι εκεί και δουλεύει χωρίς να έχει κανενα λινκ συνδεδεμένο

----------

